

The Bezier Game: A game to help you master the pen tool - Mz
http://bezier.method.ac/#

======
todd8
What a great idea! It should be a part of Inkscape.

The Bezier tool in Inkscape or Illustrator is essential for doing smooth
vector graphics illustrations, which I need only about once or twice a year.
Each time, I need to struggle to get the path under control using a
combination of luck, random button pushing and cursing. I'm bookmarking this
page so that I can brush up before I use the tool next time.

------
Kortaggio
This is great design: no written instructions necessary to let the user know
exactly what's needed to move from one stage to the next. The tutorial also
builds concepts incrementally on each other as the user masters them; I
finally feel like I understand how the pen tool works after completing this.

------
readerrrr
Great idea for practice. The problem is it doesn't follow the same rules as
Photoshop; you have to set the curve correctly with every new point. Moving
and adjusting them later should be allowed and when the curve matches you
pass.

------
Kortaggio
I found a bug: After the tutorial levels, if you create a line and terminate
it with itself you can pass the level without completing the shape.

